# Pokemon Sword&Shield- the thread



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Due to be released worldwide on Novemner's 15th, I think this deserves a thread; any hopes? something you like/don't like? 

As for me...Zigzagoon is one of the funniest Hoenn Pokemon, and most people got to train it (and evolve it into the no-less-awesome Linoone) on R/S/E and ORAS, and now not only it has a new form, but an evo for Linoone? How epic!
One thing I didn't like was the GYM leader theme, I hate electronic/techno/trance/whatever, I at least hope the E4 will have a different theme.

I'm gettign Shield despite Hydreigon missing out, as the Ghost GYM looks awesome and I Sneasel and Weavile will be in the Galar Dex, so that takes care for a Dark-Type; Froslass, my favorite Pokémon, will be there too, and so is Clefable; I do need to make up for three Steel weaks, though...


----------

